# Ysgol Fach



## ysgolfach (Aug 18, 2012)

Joined RMS Hubert of Booth Line in October 1962 and left at the end of 1964 when the ship was transferred to Austasia Line and renamed 'Malaysia'. Captain was Commodore Jackson Whayman, I was Junior Assistant Purser and the Purser was Alfie Boyce. I was 18/20 at the time and was nicknamed 'Freddie' as was supposed to look like Freddie of Freddie and the Dreamers. Would love to know if any shipmates are still around.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

ysgolfach - welcome to SN. Have asked this before on the Booth Line thread without success. Did you ever meet Fred Archer or Sam Murtagh, both Chief Stewards in Booth Line?

John T


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Croeso Ysgofach!

Welcome from the sunny Isle of Anglesey. (Don't ask me to say that in Welsh, I can't!)


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

HI YSGOLFACH cant speak welsh but I did that final trip on the HUBERT 1964 paid off October I recall JACKSON WHAYMAN the skipper bit of a shock to the company men when we docked if I remember JOE CAVANAGH was the bosun I was on deck myself.Joe passed away a few years back lived in the southend of LIVERPOOL not far from were I lived I pass his grave in Springwood cemetery quite often.One of the memories of that last voyage I have apart from being caught in the west indies homeward bound by a Hurricane of some name the yanks always give was a Bedroom steward sadly dying.The ships doctor a young first tripper tried to save him by operating but to no avail I believe his name was GEORGE WOODWARD.I am not to sure of his surname but I had a few drinks with him during the trip.From what I know he had lost his KNEECAP during the war he was a Bosun then it left one leg permanly stiff so he stayed at sea as a bedroom steward.Put a bit of a downer on the rest of the voyage we were homeward bound always recall commiting his remains to the sea in sight of TRINIDAD a very sad event he was a real gent do you remember this and was I correct about his surname. Reguards KYPROS


----------



## ysgolfach (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Kypros,
I was the Junior Assistant Purser, Alfie Boyce was Purser and there was a Senior Assistant Purser, cannot remember his name, think first name was Glynn.
My nickname on the Hubert was 'Freddie' as they say I looked like him (Freddie and the Dreamers), I was 18 when I joined. Was so sad to arrive in Liverpool to find the Hubert had been transferred to Austasia Line. Don't remember to many people, after all it was 50 years ago when I joined, do remember the shop manager/hairdresser and the Chef.


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

HI YSGOLFACH Yes i do recall some of those names you mentioned difficult to put faces to them after allthis time but i do recall the Hairdresser/shopkeeper he sold off all the stock at knockdown prices a day or two before we docked I bought a German brass 7 day clock still in the family after 50 years,do you think he must have known something about her going on the Australasia run.DO you recall the burial at sea i mentioned.Reguards Kypros


----------



## ysgolfach (Aug 18, 2012)

Kypros, don't fully remember the burial at sea, though we averaged about one every voyage.
I remember being in Madeira on the Hubert when J F kennedy was assassinated, also remember being in the Azores when the cruise ship Lakonia caught fire and sank. I vaguely remember Joe Cavannagh; I think he was the bosun who when stopped by customs at the bottom of the gangway, opened his case and a few Amazon Grey parrots flew out.


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

YSGOLFACH Had it little chuckle about the parrots Joe supplied all freinds and sundry in the southend with parrots I believe Joe had been bosun on the Hubert for a long time my brother sailed on her about 5 years previous he was the bosun the been a companys man for many years possibly from when she was launched from lairds. Reguards Kypros


----------



## ysgolfach (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes Joe Cavannagh was the bosun for the two years I was onboard. I was actually given the option of remaining onboard the Hubert (Malaysia), but had been offered a position with Cunard as a Junior Assistant Purser. I believe that the Malaysia (Hubert) and Australasia (Anselm) joined the Centaur of Blue Funnel on the rum from Australia to Malaysia. It is funny after reading all the posts about Booth Line I did not see anything about the Anselm. In regard to the Huber we had heard rumours about her being transferred, but nothing concrete, when we left Barbados bound for Lisbon, Leixoes and Liverpool on the last voyage, we did not actually hear about that the transfer had been confirmed until we arrive back in Liverpool.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

ysgolfach said:


> Yes Joe Cavannagh was the bosun for the two years I was onboard. I was actually given the option of remaining onboard the Hubert (Malaysia), but had been offered a position with Cunard as a Junior Assistant Purser. I believe that the Malaysia (Hubert) and Australasia (Anselm) joined the Centaur of Blue Funnel on the rum from Australia to Malaysia. It is funny after reading all the posts about Booth Line I did not see anything about the Anselm. In regard to the Huber we had heard rumours about her being transferred, but nothing concrete, when we left Barbados bound for Lisbon, Leixoes and Liverpool on the last voyage, we did not actually hear about that the transfer had been confirmed until we arrive back in Liverpool.


She was coverted in 1976 to carry sheep from Aussie to the Gulf r/n UNITED CHALLENGER/KHALIIJ EXPRESS ad B/U Alang 1984


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

YSGOLFACH I was going to sign on for another trip but that was scuppered so it was off to the pool and other horizons.As the Hubert was a PASSENGER/CARGO vessel it remained the only passenger boat I sailed in my MN carreer of 10 years I have to say cargo ships being my preference usually more cash for the deck crowd my belief being as we are away might as well get some money together. Reguards Kypros


----------

